# Oooh NO!! It's gone >o< !!!!! My Antiquitease Heirloom。Royal Assets haul........



## miumiu_vivian (Oct 27, 2007)

I just finished my economics midterm and assignment this week. 
So that I decided to receive a shopping therapy in MAC store yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've got : 
the face brush set, basic brush set in the tube, Metallic & Cool palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT!!! THEY ARE ALL GONE NOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My car window has been broken while parked in the visitor parking last nite!!!
And stuffs in my car were stolen......
including my Gucci sunglasses and MY MAC HAUL!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SH*T.........!!!!

The surveillance camera didn't catch any suspicious person.....
And the build is not responsible for that.......
My insurance company said they'll call me back on Monday......
Then I called the police....but they asked me to do an ONLINE REPORTING !!

This afternoon, the police called me and said that they found my insurance paper and the vehicle permit along with some other belonging of mine.
I'll need to go to the police office on Monday....
I REALLY REALLY WISH that MY MAC HAUL WAS BEING FOUND along with my other stuffs......
I'll see on Monday....... 

Bottom line: REMEMBER!!!
                 DO NOT LEAVE ANYTHING VALUABLE IN YOUR CAR!!!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I feel your pain..


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2007)

Some people are always looking for an opportunity to do bad...sorry


----------



## mello (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh man, I feel for you. I would be devastated if that happened to me! Hopefully they found your haul!


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2007)

omg im soo sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope that you find your stuff!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 28, 2007)

Im so sorry!


----------



## user46 (Oct 28, 2007)

aw hun, that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you get .. reimbursed somehow?


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 28, 2007)

aw man that sucks!! i hope they could get all of your stuff back =(


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 28, 2007)

that really sucks. maybe a miracle will happen so you get other mac stuff.
my mom always taught me to hide any valuable/just purchased shopping bags underneath the car seats or a jacket or something, so nobody will know that you have valuables in there.


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

......


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so sorry about that!  my BF thought i was wierd when i went to get my haul from the antiquitease & covered it with a towel everytime we went somewhere & left the car.  i told him that i could't take any chances.  hahaha.

but i hope you get everything back!  if you don't, then don't worry hun coz karma will get em' back for you.  *hugs*


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miumiu_vivian* 

 
_I just finished my economics midterm and assignment this week. 
So that I decided to receive a shopping therapy in MAC store yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got : 
the face brush set, basic brush set in the tube, Metallic & Cool palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT!!! THEY ARE ALL GONE NOW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My car window has been broken while parked in the visitor parking last nite!!!
And stuffs in my car were stolen......
including my Gucci sunglasses and MY MAC HAUL!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SH*T.........!!!!

The surveillance camera didn't catch any suspicious person.....
And the build is not responsible for that.......
My insurance company said they'll call me back on Monday......
Then I called the police....but they asked me to do an ONLINE REPORTING !!

This afternoon, the police called me and said that they found my insurance paper and the vehicle permit along with some other belonging of mine.
I'll need to go to the police office on Monday....
I REALLY REALLY WISH that MY MAC HAUL WAS BEING FOUND along with my other stuffs......
I'll see on Monday....... 

Bottom line: REMEMBER!!!
DO NOT LEAVE ANYTHING VALUABLE IN YOUR CAR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
OUCH !!! That sucks !!! I am SO sorry !! As kids, my papa drilled it into us to never leave anything in the car, atleast not within sight. If we had gone shopping somewhere and were headed out somewhere else, we'd put things in the trunk, but not at the location where the car was going to be parked. We'd put them away earlier so no one would notice us putting things in the trunk and wouldnt be tempted to break into the car. If something was going to be left behind in the car, we'd shove it under the seat. As they say, out of sight is out of mind.. no one seen stuff, so the temptation to break in is less..


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 28, 2007)

oh i'm so sorry to hear!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry that had to happen!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 29, 2007)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That just sucks. May the pathetic criminal who did the deed have 1,000 years of very bad karma!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to you.  You are right about leaving things in the car and unfortunately as Christmas gets  near it gets worse.  They will actually steal your car.  My hubby's car was stolen 2x right before Christmas.  The same darn car.   He got it back both times, but each time they person that stole it did some stupid modificationcation to it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Omg, that is seriously... the worst thing to ever happen. You poor thing!!!! I wish I could buy them for you. ;_; If that ever happened to me my life would become a black hole of pain and despair... I'm so sorry.


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2007)

any news??


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 30, 2007)

OUCH! Hope you get your stuff back...I'd cry and scream bloody murder if my MAC or Gucci's were ever stolen!


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that happened to you *hugs*


----------



## Margarita (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 30, 2007)

Super sorry to hear that...any good news?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 30, 2007)

Awww so sorry to hear that! I'm in Toronto too.....and i'm locking my doors from now on!

Keep an eye out on ebay Canada incase a seller has all your items up for sale....i've heard stories of people tracking their stuff down and putting those criminals away but i guess its harder with the MAC stuff because its so common. Unless they try to sell your glasses and other stuff that was in your car!

Good luck with the police and insurance! Keep us posted!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 30, 2007)

That's horrible, I hope you get your stuff back!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 1, 2007)

OH SHIT

I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope u'll get all ur stuff back!! and with the holiday season coming up, ppl always have to remember to NEVER leave ur stuff in ur car (at least in sight)!!! always put ur stuff in the trunk!! xmas season is the favourite time for thieves to lurk around and take ur shit while ur in shopping for more presents!


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 2, 2007)

That really sucks!! I hope you get your things back!


----------

